# Game 48: Heat @ Pacers (3/26 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, March 26, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough bounce back game. 2nd night of a back to back, against a team that will be very motivated to beat us since have already beaten them 3 times this season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys are on a back to back, but we've just had 1 night off after a 3 in 3. Both teams should be tired for this one.

From what I remember Bosh usually seems to have some pretty solid games against us.

I'd try to line up an avatar bet with one of you, but I think KJ still owns my real estate for another week or so.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> You guys are on a back to back, but we've just had 1 night off after a 3 in 3. Both teams should be tired for this one.
> 
> From what I remember Bosh usually seems to have some pretty solid games against us.
> 
> I'd try to line up an avatar bet with one of you, but I think KJ still owns my real estate for another week or so.


You're welcome to go ahead and do that if you want. I'm good with it, you've done plenty.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> You're welcome to go ahead and do that if you want. I'm good with it, you've done plenty.


I'll see if anyone bites. If not I'll keep it up for another week.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lebron is clearly injured, wade will need to step up the same way lebron did for him earlier this season


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The vultures are circling over this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No excuses then since the Pacers will be playing their 4th game in 5 nights. 



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spoelstra: "Thank God we have a game tonight. We have a boiling point."


We'll see about that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team better play with some heart and passion tonight.

Thinking we really should've given Lebron a few days off after that collision. He hasn't been the same since that hit, and looks like he needs a break. We definitely could've beaten the Pistons without him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The thing is, LeBron was also crappy in the Orlando game before PHX, so its not all the injuries. They can't help, however, so it would've been wise to rest him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I see this either as the Heat blowing the Pacers out with their talent, like they can against any team in the league, or the Pacers beating up on an underperforming Heat squad. 

I don't see it being very close either way.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron will hit a three for the win. Book it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

White Floridians jerseys on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love those Pacers jerseys. They should use those full time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Give it to Wade, Mario...

great pass by Wade to Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What happened to LeBron's hand? I'm late.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think this Floridians game was added to the schedule. I only saw six listed at the start, and they were all home games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 turnovers already. 

So what comes after you reach your boiling point?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still throwing shit passes. LeBron is more hurt. Oy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa I have a weird stream. Instead of going to commercial it stays in the arena and you can hear the Pacers TV announcers talking. Sweet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad 3 by Wade goes in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade still hitting threes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bad 3 by Wade goes in.


Yup. "No, no, no...OK."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the J. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Granger with 9 already. He's averaged 9 in the last 3 games against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

5pt possession to end the quarter

24-24 after 1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That ref that called the flagrant, Ed Malloy, has been giving us preferential treatment all season (I can admit it when refs like us not just when they are biased).

Holy shit that's not a headband on LeBron's head but a beach towel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa. Just realized I had a dream where I was watching the Heat play on Daniel Tosh's tourbus (weird, I hardly ever watch the show) and James Jones hit a game-winning 3. Weirdest part is we were wearing the Floridians jerseys. Prophetic? I had no idea we'd wear them tonight...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That ref that called the flagrant, Ed Malloy, has been giving us preferential treatment all season (I can admit it when refs like us not just when they are biased).
> 
> Holy shit that's not a headband on LeBron's head but a beach towel.


Yup. He's raided Bibby's headband drawer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf just hit a 15ft turnaround. Take that, Ira!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with an and1

Nice entry pass by UD.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Turiaf + Haslem may actually be viable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> Turiaf + Haslem may actually be viable.


I say this praying that the early 2nd quarter lineup of Turiaf + Haslem means Joel + Bosh are coming in to finish the quarter. You know, our +124 starting lineup. Our good lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Norris, at least have the ball touch the rim on a layup attempt..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSHTRICH!

That was nice.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh god. Haslem + Bosh. Why is Haslem still in the ****ing game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Holy shit what a putback Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sometimes I think he's losing his hops as he gets older then he does some crazy shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with another nice move.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't like how much we're giving up to Hansbrough in the post and the pointblank offensive rebound and putback from Hibbert we were lucky he missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful inbounds play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ice Cole...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

way to trump your bad pass with a worse one Ronny SMH


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate how Indiana and Miami have the same exact throwback cardigan thing with a different color scheme. The manufacturer (Adidas) just comes up with one design and uses it for all the teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3:00 left in the 2nd quarter and for the 1st time since 3:00 left in the 1st, do we have Wade, Lebron and Bosh together in the game.

There's just gotta be better sub patterns to try out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love that we at least took Haslem out but I don't like that we brought in Turiaf instead of Joel. It's a start I guess.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Turiaf with the grown man dunk Haslem has had blocked 99% of the time this season. Excellent.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hibbert with the grown man dunk on Lebron.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PAUL MOTHER****ING GEORGE


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I knew knew knew that was going in for George.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ed Malloy is the only reason we're in this game. He has made some questionable calls on Dahntay Jones, West, Hibbert, and George.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course, cause we cant go a game without giving up a buzzer beater.

49-46 at the half

10 turnovers. Continues to just kill us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami sure does suck now, I remember when we had the best defense in the NBA and one of the most potent offenses getting to the rim at will and shooting 3s at a high clip, whatever happened to that team?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Adam said:


> Ed Malloy is the only reason we're in this game. He has made some questionable calls on Dahntay Jones, West, Hibbert, and George.


Whaaaa? A Heat fan that acknowledges bad officiating?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Turiaf with the grown man dunk Haslem has had blocked 99% of the time this season. Excellent.


The addition of Turiaf gives us a reason to inactivate Haslem. Of course Spotard would never do that. But a guy can dream.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Miami sure does suck now, I remember when we had the best defense in the NBA and one of the most potent offenses getting to the rim at will and shooting 3s at a high clip, whatever happened to that team?


Last season it was Zydrunas Ilgauskas at center and Joel off the bench. This season since the Philadelphia incident, Haslem is our center.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Last season it was Zydrunas Ilgauskas at center and Joel off the bench. This season since the Philadelphia incident, Haslem is our center.


Haslem at center, that just sounds so wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Ed Malloy is the only reason we're in this game. He has made some questionable calls on Dahntay Jones, West, Hibbert, and George.


Payback for how Malloy screwed us in Orlando.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I knew Malloy wasn't all good to us. He totally screwed is in Orlando. Ira went on and on about how he shouldnt be a pro ref.



BlackNRed said:


> Miami sure does suck now, I remember when we had the best defense in the NBA and one of the most potent offenses getting to the rim at will and shooting 3s at a high clip, whatever happened to that team?


We've clearly lost our mojo, and don't care about this game, to make things worse. I hardly care about this game.



Adam said:


> I hate how Indiana and Miami have the same exact throwback cardigan thing with a different color scheme. The manufacturer (Adidas) just comes up with one design and uses it for all the teams.


Yup. Every throwback wearing team has them. Just like the regular warmups. I miss the days in the '90s where every team had unique warm ups. You'd think things would've trended the opposite direction.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like what Turiaf is doing. He plays big and can score.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Payback for how Malloy screwed us in Orlando.


I totally forgot about that game. I blocked it out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've seen some of the weirdest turnovers by this team the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remember the good old days when your players read the scouting report and knew which players on the other team couldn't shoot? You would leave that guy wide open and dare him to shoot and help off him. We just run around like idiots flying past everyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with his 5th 3 in two games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team... lol Deterioration at it's ugliest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade today became just the 8th guard in NBA history to record 600 career blocks and just the 2nd player 6'4 or under to reach that milestone.

Lebron's 2nd 4th possession of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 by Wade :laugh:

He had 6 total 3's on the season before yesterday. Now has 6 in two games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I like this, please get your outside shooting back Wade/Lebron. Teams just run back and pack the paint. We've been figured out now. And our 3 point shooters have let us down.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Indiana never gets hometown refs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That actually wasn't a missed called by Malloy. That qualifies as a moving screen by Collison.

How many times this season has Bosh lost the handle on that spin move? He's so bad this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. This is the Pacers championship. I love that they're using the "we just played 3 games in 3 nights two days ago" excuse when we slaughtered them here on our third game in a row, on the road.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We should just start calling this game with our imagination, it would be less frustrating.

Jameeeeees Joneeeeees 33333333333 from Lebron James


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Another 3 by Wade :laugh:
> 
> He had 6 total 3's on the season before yesterday. Now has 6 in two games.


People who think we're better when Wade/Lebron aren't shooting 3s are dead wrong. If they don't respect our stars ability to shoot they can pack the paint all day and make Shane Battier and Rio try and beat us. No thank you.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jace said:


> LOL. This is the Pacers championship. I love that they're using the "we just played 3 games in 3 nights two days ago" excuse when we slaughtered them here on our third game in a row, on the road.


Every team that's not as good as the Heat feels like that. Why are you so butt hurt?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> People who think we're better when Wade/Lebron aren't shooting 3s are dead wrong. If they don't respect our stars ability to shoot they can pack the paint all day and make Shane Battier and Rio try and beat us. No thank you.


I don't get why the choices have to be so polar. Why does it have to be a bunch of really bad threes early in the shotclock at inopportune times OR no threes at all. Why can't they just shoot open jump shots? Such diva shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Collison is killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same old problems creeping up. Cant cover a quick PG and cant rebound.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> I don't get why the choices have to be so polar. Why does it have to be a bunch of really bad threes early in the shotclock at inopportune times OR no threes at all. Why can't they just shoot open jump shots? Such diva shit.


That's what I'm saying. If you have an open shot, take it. Star guards should not set limitations for themselves. Wade hits more 3s than not when they matter in my opinion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-65 after 3

Awful offensive quarter. Just continues to amaze how at times, a team with Wade, Lebron and Bosh can look so awful offensively.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nate McMillan. I'm just sayin...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

All I know is Pat Riley would never let the team play without any heart or balls this long. This team doesn't respect Erik Speolstra and it's painfully obvious.

This is a team that needs a man who has been there done that to guide them, not a boy pulled out of the video room.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.firecoachspoelstra.com/


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How ****ing sad is it that this far into a game thread and there's no mention that Chris Bosh has 1 rebound? We just accept how big a pussy he is and will always be.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Will the Bosh/Haslem line up ever go away


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barbosa now lighting us up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the D? We're getting owned so regularly.

Team has no heart.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have 9 guys with about 15 minutes. WTF is this? Who does that? Solid 5 man lineup and some subs. That's it. Enough of this favoritism crap.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure I have any fun when I watch this team. Even when we're winning, it's just frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shouldve been an and 1 CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Trading baskets now..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As much as it sucks to see our team lose these games, and it sucks that they're willing to foster bad habits, these losses really don't worry me to much. I hate to say it, but our guys just don't have the make-up to be a 72-game winner, or even a top-seed in the conference. They look around at the talent on the team and say they can do it when it matters. This approach sucks for the fans, but we saw last year, (and the year we won the chip) it might actually be true. Maybe if they had a coach they truly respected and allowed to motivate them leading it would be different, but they're simply waiting for the playoffs, especially now that its clear they wont get the number 1 seed. Really stressful in the meantime, but I get it and will ultimately be cool with it if we step it up in the postseason.

Amazing how awful we look right now, though. Bosh is straight up terrible (this actually worries me a little, his brain too often turns to pudding), and we give up threes like they result in bonuses for the team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ßen said:


> I'm not sure I have any fun when I watch this team. Even when we're winning, it's just frustrating.


This team is so underachieving, its really tough to have much fun right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> As much as it sucks to see our team lose these games, and it sucks that they're willing to foster bad habits, these losses really don't worry me to much. I hate to say it, but our guys just don't have the make-up to be a 72-game winner, or even a top-seed in the conference. They look around at the talent on the team and say they can do it when it matters. This approach sucks for the fans, but we saw last year, (and the year we won the chip) it might actually be true. Maybe if they had a coach they truly respected and allowed to motivate them leading it would be different, but they're simply waiting for the playoffs, especially now that its clear they wont get the number 1 seed. Really stressful in the meantime, but I get it and will ultimately be cool with it if we step it up in the postseason.
> 
> Amazing how awful we look right now, though. Bosh is straight up terrible (this actually worries me a little, his brain too often turns to pudding), and we give up threes like they result in bonuses for the team.


I'm also worried about Wade developing a quick trigger on his three point shot. The whole reason he had to stop shooting them period this year is because he got so bad where he would shoot them at ridiculously inopportune times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and Jace...loving the avy :yep:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Grab a ****ing rebound Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And we continue trading baskets.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Give up an offensive board, Granger for 3. Same old story.

Bosh and1. 

Need. ****ing. Stops.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at Grangers trey, of course.

Small ball = shit rebounding.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Darren Collison is about to score from 70 feet away thanks to Chalmers. God I hate this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

News flash - trading buckets when down 9 = loss


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew we'd win this game since last night. This team is in an awful rut and its best player is not right. Indiana getting a lot of lucky bounces though.

EDIT: Whoops, meant "lose."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Umm...Mario...what the **** was that?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Meh, it was a slip. Annoying but it happens.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ahahahah, the circus in town. Cirque De Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a woeful offensive possession


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

what the **** was that offensive possession


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick foul Batty-boy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why the **** didn't LeBron shoot that on the previous play? stupid pass to Wade. eugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2nd consecutive game Lebron has been outshone by a small forward.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol - offense in a rut, can't get a stop?

:spo: Sub in UD for Wade!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm just about done with this season. One of the worst Heat teams I've ever seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now my streams wont even let me watch this. Might be a good thing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

These soccer commercials are annoying. It's it's like salt in the wound. Ben can you tell me why they say wallawallawallawallawalla is that a player or a team? lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get a stop and cant grab the rebound. Story of the past couple of seasons.

Hey look another offensive rebound by the Pacers..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy mother of Bosh....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

offensive board


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My biggest fear is that all of this embarrassment leads to dissension now and/or distrust later on. All Spo can sell them on is the evil of building bad habits. He's clearly incapable of motivating them to play hard consistently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im so ****ing embarassed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team needs a healthy Mike Miller and James Jones, and Pat Riley to come down from his luxury box. If anybody can pull any toughness out of Bosh..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> These soccer commercials are annoying. It's it's like salt in the wound. Ben can you tell me why they say wallawallawallawallawalla is that a player or a team? lol


Never heard wallawallawalla before :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can we start a "no more UD/Bosh front court" petition? I dont understand what in Spo's eyes/metrics tells him it works.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is as despondent as i've felt in a long time about this team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why would you sit WADE? ROFL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No reason at all to bring Wade back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario does nothing but flail around these days,.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> Never heard wallawallawalla before :laugh:


It's like a game announcer saying it, that sounds like what he's saying. I keep getting the same commercial on this stream. Makes me want to blow my head off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is good, but he's not "lets score 15pts in 2 and a half minutes" good.

I dont think.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Guess my dream last night was not prophetic. Tough to see JJ hitting a gamewinning 3 here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Immediate change I want to see: 8 man rotation, very tight on minutes. Enough with the constant juggling just to get Battier and Haslem extra minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It was so much more fun rooting for a team that sucked but actually played like they gave a damn.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BOSH GOT AN OFFENSIVE BOARD OMG


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm starting to believe all the Skip Bayless spiel about LeBron.

He had the #1 team recordwise in the league then he and the other players lead a mutiny where they tell the coaching staff what lineup they want. The team has not been the same since then.

Maybe Maverick Carter was in his ear telling him what lineup should be playing? I don't know. But it's inarguable that here is LeBron once again putting his foot in his mouth. Hell of a player but dumb as shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ this insane 3pt brickfest.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> *Immediate change I want to see: 8 man rotation, very tight on minutes.* Enough with the constant juggling just to get Battier and Haslem extra minutes.


I imagine that would do wonders for this team's chemistry. HEY why didn't Spo think of that?! :gunner:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15-11 on the road (1-6 since the all star break)

6-7 on the 2nd night of back to backs. 

8-6 since the all star break.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This game was painful to watch.. The only saving grace was hearing Eric Reid call that big chick a guy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> I imagine that would do wonders for this team's chemistry. HEY why didn't Spo think of that?! :gunner:


You saying that because you agree or you disagree?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont remember the last bucket Norris Cole hit. Seriously, I have no idea when he last made a FG.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pathetic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These Indiana announcers sound like Mike Inglis on the call when we won the title. Embarrassing to lose to Indy, they're good on paper but haven't been nearly as good as they're supposed to be. That said, this game means nothing to me if we see them in the playoffs, we've bludgeoned them twice and they had to have a lot go their way to win this won.



ßen said:


> It was so much more fun rooting for a team that sucked but actually played like they gave a damn.


Agreed. This shit is sad. Seems to be no pride.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I might just start watching other teams up to the playoffs, then I'll start watching this team again. I'm currently enjoying Denver @ Chicago. It's nice to enjoy a basketball game.

I wonder how long McGee will keep his head straight or if he's trying to prove a point, but the guy might just put that talent to use after all. He has a lot of it, and in this game he's shown CRAZY length and athleticism. More than I've ever seen from him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is literally the least fun i've had watching a Miami Heat team. Including the Blake Ahearn era. Atleast then we didnt expect anything, and had the prospect of a sick draft pick....here is nothing but a lack of heart, passion, respect and massive underachievement.

No more excuses for these guys. Dont wanna hear about injuries. This team is flat out good enough on talent to win it all, but clearly talent isnt enough. 

Pat might need to take a good long look at this roster in the offseason. The time for playing favourites is over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hilarious ending on the sun sports broadcast.

Eric- Great catch by the Pacers fan sitting courtside

(camera shows the fan)

Eric- There he is...or she is...I cant tell 

:laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> It was so much more fun rooting for a team that sucked but actually played like they gave a damn.


Indeed.

This team... this post AS break team, is not winning a championship any time soon. Need to seriously re-evaluate what we're doing here and how to fix it.

But hey, at least Lebron promised us 7 championships. We can pretend we have them like he pretends he's "the chosen one." What a joke.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> These Indiana announcers sound like Mike Inglis on the call when we won the title. Embarrassing to lose to Indy, they're good on paper but haven't been nearly as good as they're supposed to be. That said, this game means nothing to me if we see them in the playoffs, we've bludgeoned them twice and they had to have a lot go their way to win this won.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. This shit is sad. Seems to be no pride.


You sound both bitter and pathetic.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> This is literally the least fun i've had watching a Miami Heat team. Including the Blake Ahearn era. Atleast then we didnt expect anything, and had the prospect of a sick draft pick....here is nothing but a lack of heart, passion, respect and massive underachievement.
> 
> No more excuses for these guys. Dont wanna hear about injuries. This team is flat out good enough on talent to win it all, but clearly talent isnt enough.
> 
> Pat might need to take a good long look at this roster in the offseason. The time for playing favourites is over.


I agree with everything you said except that we have to wait for the offseason to change things. Wade turns 31 next year and he already lacks durability. The time is now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How you guys still cheer for Wade is beyond me. Was he injured tonight? Because he sat for the majority of the 4th, pouting with a towel on his head, then finally decides to go back in with like 3 minutes left and go through the motions.

Guy is easily the most pathetic guy in the league. Sorry, I know I'm going to get torn apart for this, but its true. You probably already know it. 

What a hearless loser he is.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> You saying that because you agree or you disagree?


I agree.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many things were expected when we put this team together.

-Rebounding to not be a problem anymore (Now apparent its a system issue)

-Bosh to shoot in the mid 50% range (2nd biggest head scratcher)

-Easy baskets for all the players around the big 3(biggest head scratcher)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> How you guys still cheer for Wade is beyond me. Was he injured tonight? Because he sat for the majority of the 4th, pouting with a towel on his head, then finally decides to go back in with like 3 minutes left and go through the motions.
> 
> Guy is easily the most pathetic guy in the league. Sorry, I know I'm going to get torn apart for this, but its true. You probably already know it.
> 
> What a hearless loser he is.


Heartless loser lmao. Is this your first year? Cause Wade pretty much piggy backed the Heat Organization by himself his entire career.

If anybody shares those sentiments on this board I would be ashamed of them. Fortunately I couldn't care less what you think though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star said:


> How you guys still cheer for Wade is beyond me. Was he injured tonight? Because he sat for the majority of the 4th, pouting with a towel on his head, then finally decides to go back in with like 3 minutes left and go through the motions.
> 
> Guy is easily the most pathetic guy in the league. Sorry, I know I'm going to get torn apart for this, but its true. You probably already know it.
> 
> What a hearless loser he is.


Gotta root for someone, and our other 2 stars are even bigger pussys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> How you guys still cheer for Wade is beyond me. Was he injured tonight? *Because he sat for the majority of the 4th*, pouting with a towel on his head, then finally decides to go back in with like 3 minutes left and go through the motions.
> 
> Guy is easily the most pathetic guy in the league. Sorry, I know I'm going to get torn apart for this, but its true. You probably already know it.
> 
> What a hearless loser he is.


He started the 4th and played until the 3 minute mark.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He started the 4th and played until the 3 minute mark.


No, he actually didn't. Not even close.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ The 3rd one is key. I've said before, but I have no idea how we can't seem to generate open 3 point shots at will for our shooters. They always seem to be under pressure. Other teams seem to get all this open space.

We need to overhaul our system. Teams with shooters KILL us regularly (see Dallas, Orlando).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least Chicago is in a hole against Denver.



Adam said:


> I'm starting to believe all the Skip Bayless spiel about LeBron.
> 
> He had the #1 team recordwise in the league then he and the other players lead a mutiny where they tell the coaching staff what lineup they want. The team has not been the same since then.
> 
> Maybe Maverick Carter was in his ear telling him what lineup should be playing? I don't know. But it's inarguable that here is LeBron once again putting his foot in his mouth. Hell of a player but dumb as shit.


For the sake of argument, wasn't that before our 12+pt win streak? And that could've been just as much Dwyane as it was LeBron. They were after all, evidently, sticking up for Dwyane's boy.



Wade2Bosh said:


> 15-11 on the road (1-6 since the all star break)
> 
> 6-7 on the 2nd night of back to backs.
> 
> 8-6 since the all star break.


Holy shit its worse than I chose to believe.



sknydave said:


> This game was painful to watch.. The only saving grace was hearing Eric Reid call that big chick a guy


Whoa...what? Do explain.



Wade County said:


> This is literally the least fun i've had watching a Miami Heat team. Including the Blake Ahearn era. Atleast then we didnt expect anything, and had the prospect of a sick draft pick....here is nothing but a lack of heart, passion, respect and massive underachievement.
> 
> No more excuses for these guys. Dont wanna hear about injuries. This team is flat out good enough on talent to win it all, but clearly talent isnt enough.
> 
> Pat might need to take a good long look at this roster in the offseason. The time for playing favourites is over.


That's what I've been saying. Definitely the least fun to watch Heat team since I came aboard 03-04.

I understand these Big 3 signed on to play with each other, but the Big 2 have to realize how much Bosh is hurting them. When he plays well, he's great. The team's great. He definitely appears to be a vital piece. Of course if you straight up take him off this team, they'll suffer. But that wouldn't be the case if he were replaced by something close to as effective, but more consistent. His boneheaded, incapable stretches appear to come more frequently and for longer stretches this year. Its as if the aberration is when he plays well. He's got to go this offseason, assuming we don't win. Cool guy, but can't be depended on in the slightest. The only thing that gives me a little bit of pause on this topic is the fact that in the small sample size we have of him in the playoffs, he was actually really good, and quite often our second best player.



Wade County said:


> I dont remember the last bucket Norris Cole hit. Seriously, I have no idea when he last made a FG.


We need to bring in some sort of PG option. Rio and Cole have proven they need a babysitter.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star said:


> No, he actually didn't. Not even close.


It was about 4 min mark if I recall correctly. Either way, that's not the majority that he sat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hilarious ending on the sun sports broadcast.
> 
> Eric- Great catch by the Pacers fan sitting courtside
> 
> ...


Aaaaahahaha. Damn I wish I could've seen that. Can you describe what this person looked like and what they were wearing, age, etc.? I want to try to imagine what this person could look like. Were you able to tell what it was? Maybe a .gif or youtube video can be created? This sounds like the best development of the past two days.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> For the sake of argument, wasn't that before our 12+pt win streak? And that could've been just as much Dwyane as it was LeBron. They were after all, evidently, sticking up for Dwyane's boy.


It was, but I called the team fool's gold during that period. We were visibly worse and the wins were only masking the problems. I've consistently been saying that Bosh + Haslem does not work and will not win in the long run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> No, he actually didn't. Not even close.


He started the 4th and came out at the 4:30 mark in the 4th. He still played 36 minutes on the 2nd night of a back to back and was the only consistent scorer we had and the one who kept us from getting even more blown out than it was, for the 2nd night in a row.

Hate Wade all you want, but he was far from the reason we lost this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> You sound both bitter and pathetic.


I definitely see how you would interpret things that way, but I can tell you with 100% certainty I have no reason to be bitter toward your team. I'm simply stating facts. I know you're trying to bait me, but it won't work. I'm sorry I find it funny that your announcer sounds so excited about this game, and that I find it embarrassing my team lost to a team that it shouldn't lose to. Try to see past your ego for a moment and welcome logic in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Aaaaahahaha. Damn I wish I could've seen that. Can you describe what this person looked like and what they were wearing, age, etc.? I want to try to imagine what this person could look like. Were you able to tell what it was? Maybe a .gif or youtube video can be created? This sounds like the best development of the past two days.


He/She was black and had long dreads. I think it was a girl, but I was just as confused


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He started the 4th and came out at the 4:30 mark in the 4th. He still played 36 minutes on the 2nd night of a back to back and was the only consistent scorer we had and the one who kept us from getting even more blown out than it was, for the 2nd night in a row.
> 
> Hate Wade all you want, but he was far from the reason we lost this one.


He started the 4th, like you said, yet you don't mention how quickly in the 4th he went to the bench, put a towel on his head, and sat until 4 minutes left when the game was out of reach.

Real superstar that is. I guess he was playing back to back though. The Pacers players have never dealt with that. Except they just did. And none of their starters got rest until they were blowing the Bucks out late into game 3. 

I can guarantee you no one on the Pacers would chose to sit with the game close in any game. Back to back, 1 game in 1 week, or 5 in a row.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> I definitely see how you would interpret things that way, but I can tell you with 100% certainty I have no reason to be bitter toward your team. I'm simply stating facts. I know you're trying to bait me, but it won't work. I'm sorry I find it funny that your announcer sounds so excited about this game, and that I find it embarrassing my team lost to a team that it shouldn't lose to. Try to see past your ego for a moment and welcome logic in.


:lol: Yes. Because no team can beat the Heat. In fact, no teams announcers are allowed to sound excited during a game unless its Heat announcers who scream any time their Lebron or Wade get a foul called on them.


There's a reason you guys aren't welcome on the main board. Not even the mods(other than a couple). Think about that for minute.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

R-Star, have we not already denigrated this team for its lack of heart?

Anyway, the lineup rotation should be:

PG - Chalmers (30) / Cole (10) / James (8)
SG - Wade (36) / Miller or JJ (12)
SF - James (30) / Battier (18)
PF - Bosh (28) / Haslem (20)
C - Anthony (20) / Turiaf (20) / Bosh (8)

Debatable on even giving Bosh the 8 minutes at Center. Small ball has a time and place against the right opponent, but we are getting KILLED on the glass of late.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star said:


> He started the 4th, like you said, yet you don't mention how quickly in the 4th he went to the bench, put a towel on his head, and sat until 4 minutes left when the game was out of reach.


Are you intentionally not reading anyone's posts? He didn't sit until 4 mins were left. He was subbed out at the 4 minute mark.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> Are you intentionally not reading anyone's posts? He didn't sit until 4 mins were left. He was subbed out at the 4 minute mark.


He actually sat the majority of the 4th. I watched the game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not sure what's up on that bit, R-Star. He started the 4th, played till there was 4:30 left, and then was subbed out.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can we just see if Denver are complete fools after we finish this season without a title? 

Bosh for McGee and Faried

Just hope they go off Bosh's name alone. Hell, I'll give them Haslem too. They can go with the great PF/C combo of Bosh and Haslem.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star said:


> He actually sat the majority of the 4th. I watched the game.


Okay then. So everyone else who watched the game is wrong. Including the stat guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> I agree with everything you said except that we have to wait for the offseason to change things. Wade turns 31 next year and he already lacks durability. The time is now.


Spo is not getting fired before the end of the season.



R-Star said:


> How you guys still cheer for Wade is beyond me. Was he injured tonight? Because he sat for the majority of the 4th, pouting with a towel on his head, then finally decides to go back in with like 3 minutes left and go through the motions.
> 
> Guy is easily the most pathetic guy in the league. Sorry, I know I'm going to get torn apart for this, but its true. You probably already know it.
> 
> What a hearless loser he is.


I began to reluctantly type a response, but read it again and realized you're completely trolling. The "most pathetic guy in the league" part made it completely evident. At least, I hope you're trolling. Really don't want to believe I've been arguing with someone with the mental capacity of a middle-schooler all these years.



Wade2Bosh said:


> So many things were expected when we put this team together.
> 
> -Rebounding to not be a problem anymore (Now apparent its a system issue)
> 
> ...


I've felt rebounding has been a system issue for awhile now. Too often we've seen good rebounders come here and stink it up on the boards. Strangely, rebounding wings still produce on the boards here (Marion, LeBron). Bosh hasn't figured out how to fit in his role as the third option. Don't understand the third one at all. I really don't want to be "blame the coach guy," but I can't help but feel Popovic or even Rivers would have this team playing better right now.



Wade County said:


> ^ The 3rd one is key. I've said before, but I have no idea how we can't seem to generate open 3 point shots at will for our shooters. They always seem to be under pressure. Other teams seem to get all this open space.
> 
> We need to overhaul our system. Teams with shooters KILL us regularly (see Dallas, Orlando).


Just goes to show how out-of-whack our defensive system is. We're the ones with "the Big 3" yet we watch as known shooters end up wide open against our defense possession, after possession, after timeout, after possession, while our shooters can't get any breathing room. Other coaches must watch us on both ends of the floor and laugh. Even hearing guys like Sam freakin' Mitchell on NBATV talk about what we're doing wrong on both ends of the floor makes me feel Spo is doing something wrong.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what's up on that bit, R-Star. He started the 4th, played till there was 4:30 left, and then was subbed out.


Nope. I was sitting in my hot tub. Watching the game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nope. I was sitting in my hot tub. Watching the game.


Well that's great, but it seems you were watching a different game...or oblivious to who Dwyane Wade is...or just arguing for the sake of arguing. I really don't know.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Well that's great, but it seems you were watching a different game...or oblivious to who Dwyane Wade is...or just arguing for the sake of arguing. I really don't know.


Because you watched the game? And have something showing he left with 4:30 left in the 4th?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> He started the 4th, like you said, yet you don't mention how quickly in the 4th he went to the bench, put a towel on his head, and sat until 4 minutes left when the game was out of reach.
> 
> Real superstar that is. I guess he was playing back to back though. The Pacers players have never dealt with that. Except they just did. And none of their starters got rest until they were blowing the Bucks out late into game 3.
> 
> I can guarantee you no one on the Pacers would chose to sit with the game close in any game. Back to back, 1 game in 1 week, or 5 in a row.


He played for 8 straight minutes to start the 4th. That's about the longest he plays in one stretch, because as crazy as it sounds, they want to keep him fresh for the post season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

If your aim is duck tanning here, it's idiocy. If it's anything else, who knows what you're up to. Live in your world, man. Whatever you're feelin'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Because you watched the game? And have something showing he left with 4:30 left in the 4th?


Yes, the official NBA.com play by play 
http://www.nba.com/games/20120326/MIAIND/gameinfo.html?ls=gt2hp0021100730#nbaGIboxscore


He played 10 of the 12 minutes in the 4th. That hot tub must have been hot as ****.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hmmmmm..... Its almost like one would need NBA TV to go back and look at the 4th, and then take out a magnafiying glass because Wade was invisible. 

I feel you have all ganged up on me on this. Its your fault not mine.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know what R-Star's trying to do, but here:

http://www.nba.com/games/20120326/MIAIND/gameinfo.html?ls=gt2hp0021100730#nbaGIboxscore

I wasn't print screening throughout the 4th quarter so can't show you pictures of Wade actually walking toward the bench when the clocks at 4.30, but if you check the 4th quarter on that play by play, you'll see Wade subbed out for Haslem, at the 4.30 mark.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yes, the official NBA.com play by play
> http://www.nba.com/games/20120326/MIAIND/gameinfo.html?ls=gt2hp0021100730#nbaGIboxscore
> 
> 
> He played 10 of the 12 minutes in the 4th. That hot tub must have been hot as ****.


Cold bro. The breaker went out, but then I tripped it and thought things would heat up, but by the time I left it was only colder when I looked at the thermostat. 

I need to buy a new one. Hot tub that is. It came with the house and is old and works like there's a temperamental ghost operating it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yes, the official NBA.com play by play
> http://www.nba.com/games/20120326/MIAIND/gameinfo.html?ls=gt2hp0021100730#nbaGIboxscore
> 
> 
> He played 10 of the 12 minutes in the 4th. That hot tub must have been hot as ****.





King Joseus said:


> If your aim is duck tanning here, it's idiocy. If it's anything else, who knows what you're up to. Live in your world, man. Whatever you're feelin'.


Nope. No duck tan. Just didn't notice Wade out there at all. I noticed when Lebron was out there in the 4th, but not Wade.


By the way, Razer Ramon and Shawn Michaels both stink. So does their shitty ladder match.

Hart Foundation bro.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

To clarify since it doesn't look like I was very clear looking back 3 posts up, I did actually go back and look and yes I was wrong. Wade was there, but he just played like it said Cole on the back of his jersey so I didn't notice.

I apologize since I was so belligerent about it and was wrong the whole time.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nope. No duck tan. Just didn't notice Wade out there at all. I noticed when Lebron was out there in the 4th, but not Wade.
> 
> 
> By the way, Razer Ramon and Shawn Michaels both stink. So does their shitty ladder match.
> ...


Hey man, I wasn't picking those guys all the way through the tournament. Blame everyone else who voted for those guys.

My last thought was that you might possibly just have been going for that whole "oh, I guess I didn't see Wade because he was invisible out there" thing, but I dunno.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Wade had something like 4 assists and 6+ pts in the 4th. I can't remember much that LeBron did. Meh, it's whatever.



I've never been in a hot tub. Been in a jacuzzi though. Is there any difference? I don't even care. Why am I asking this?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Wade was there, but he just played like it said Cole on the back of his jersey so I didn't notice.


:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, seeing that play where LeBron refused to pick up the ball again, Dennis Scott made a good point: He could've picked it up, just not dribbled it. Even if it was a pass that went nowhere and he couldn't pick it up, he should've. Letting IND get it resulted in an easy fastbreak.



R-Star said:


> :lol: Yes. Because no team can beat the Heat. In fact, no teams announcers are allowed to sound excited during a game unless its Heat announcers who scream any time their Lebron or Wade get a foul called on them.
> 
> 
> There's a reason you guys aren't welcome on the main board. Not even the mods(other than a couple). Think about that for minute.


Never said no team can beat the Heat. Also, I accept that teams the Heat shouldn't lose to (even you should acknowledge that your team falls under this) can and will win on any given night, but that doesn't make it any less frustrating. And there's nothing wrong with excitement, but I've never heard the Heat's announcers be that excited for a regular season victory. Its OK though, its flattering. 

And I guess you haven't heard many games called by Heat announcers. I've yet to hear an announcing crew less biased then them. In fact, quite often they'll make fun of, especially, Dwyane for trying to argue for a foul they didn't believe he earned. I've never heard them "scream" for a call. Once again, you're talking out of your ass and I'm wasting my time.

I wouldn't know about that general board stuff. So what happens if a Heat fan (or mod) posts there? Ban?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> ^Wade had something like 4 assists and 6+ pts in the 4th. I can't remember much that LeBron did. Meh, it's whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been in a hot tub. Been in a jacuzzi though. Is there any difference? I don't even care. Why am I asking this?


You're European. A hot tub is the same as a Laurie Smoker.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What the **** is a Laurie Smoker?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> ^Wade had something like 4 assists and 6+ pts in the 4th. I can't remember much that LeBron did. Meh, it's whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been in a hot tub. Been in a jacuzzi though. Is there any difference? I don't even care. Why am I asking this?


My experiences with hot tubs include soap and nudity, my experiences with jacuzzis involve bathing suits and no soap. That's my take.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Can we just see if Denver are complete fools after we finish this season without a title?
> 
> Bosh for McGee and Faried
> 
> Just hope they go off Bosh's name alone. Hell, I'll give them Haslem too. They can go with the great PF/C combo of Bosh and Haslem.


Just about done with Bosh, but hopefully we could get more for him. He just doesnt fit with this team as it stands now. Need a more back to the basket type big. I know those are rare though.

Sucks that they traded Nene though. Would've gone for that trade in the offseason.

Hopefully a team out there still thinks that he could return to that 24/10 range if he was a bigger option.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> What the **** is a Laurie Smoker?


Sounds made up. I think he's mocking your culture.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Wow, seeing that play where LeBron refused to pick up the ball again, Dennis Scott made a good point: He could've picked it up, just not dribbled it. Even if it was a pass that went nowhere and he couldn't pick it up, he should've. Letting IND get it resulted in an easy fastbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leg drop from the top of KJ's ladder.


As far as the Heat, me saying their talented enough to kill any team isn't the pat on the back you thought it is. You guys are so mentally fragile (the team, not you yourself), that you lose a huge number of games purely on ego and mental breakdowns.

And to all Heat fans reading this, no real contender blames being on the 2nd game of a back to back for poor play. Sure you're a contender, but again, no _real_ contender does that. Until you fix that, enjoy the regular season and your ESPN paper crown.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, Spo.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> My experiences with hot tubs include soap and nudity, my experiences with jacuzzis involve bathing suits and no soap. That's my take.


Kind of how I saw it. Jacuzzis remind me of seeing a friends parents bathroom where they had an awesome bath or something.

A hot tub reminds me of partys and drinking.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just about done with Bosh, but hopefully we could get more for him. He just doesnt fit with this team as it stands now. Need a more back to the basket type big. I know those are rare though.
> 
> Sucks that they traded Nene though. Would've gone for that trade in the offseason.
> 
> Hopefully a team out there still thinks that he could return to that 24/10 range if he was a bigger option.


I'd just love how we'd be going back to a more defensive side of the ball with both Faried and McGee. Plus we'd have size to rebound. Meh. I don't care we just need changes. No-one is untouchable for me at the moment. If it makes us play good defense and value each game, even Wade could go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty much agree with all of that. You're not telling us anything we haven't discussed here already. And I could be wrong, but I haven't seen anyone blaming the back-to-back for this one. Once again, we did pretty well in our 3-in-3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's last 5 games: 18.4ppg on 40.7%.

Knew it was bad, but 41% over a 5 game stretch is crazy for him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yep. R-Star might go a little further than some of the rest of us non-Heat fans'll go, but he's not talking super crazy stuff here. The Heat have been the most talented team in the league since Summer 2010. Last year, they didn't close the deal. This year, this game and others where they've shown their propensity to just play super dumb indicated that they are in no way a lock to win it all this year (despite being favorites all year).

The Heat have the talent to win it all, but the mental miscues and problems they've shown are indicators that they aren't an invincible juggernaut like some fans believe them to be.

That's all. It's not outlandish.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

im liking this slump...we had it last year then playoffs happened and we crushed till the finals.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> R-Star, have we not already denigrated this team for its lack of heart?
> 
> Anyway, the lineup rotation should be:
> 
> ...


Disagree completely

PG - Wade 33 / Chalmers 15
SG - Jones 25 / Miller 10 / Cole 13
SF - James 25 / Miller 10 / Battier 13
PF - Bosh 30 / James 10 / Turiaf 8
C - Anthony 25 / Turiaf 15 / Pittman 8

Our PGs are killing us and our 3 pt shooters need as much time on the floor as they can get, as well as Wade and James need them to be there.

I refuse to play small ball if I'm coach, unless the other team goes small.

Turiaf is better in all aspects of the game than Haslem except maybe rebounding. But as far as "intangibles go" Haslem is lost. To me that phases him out completely.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Umm, we've all been saying that for a few games now. No one here has been happy with the way they've played since the All-Star break, even some before that. He brought nothing new to the table, and attempted to insult people along the way. I think people got more worked up over the Wade thing, which wound up being completely wrong anyway. No one's hurt over his comments. He seemed more bothered by me saying the Heat shouldn't lose to a team like Indy, which is also true. They shouldn't. I know its easy to interpret as they shouldn't lose to any team, which some would even argue, but I have no major problem with them losing to elite teams like OKC. The fact that they showed no real fight in either game is what really bothers me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Sounds made up. I think he's mocking your culture.


You're right, I was.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> im liking this slump...we had it last year then playoffs happened and we crushed till the finals.


I constantly disagree with your posts, but I've got to say, I admire your confidence.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> He seemed more bothered by me saying the Heat shouldn't lose to a team like Indy, which is also true. They shouldn't.


In the playoffs, no, they shouldn't lose a series to a team like Indiana. In the regular season (and a condensed schedule)? The Heat should be favored, but a loss shouldn't be treated as if it's a complete disgrace.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Umm, we've all been saying that for a few games now. No one here has been happy with the way they've played since the All-Star break, even some before that. He brought nothing new to the table, and attempted to insult people along the way. I think people got more worked up over the Wade thing, which wound up being completely wrong anyway. No one's hurt over his comments. He seemed more bothered by me saying the Heat shouldn't lose to a team like Indy, which is also true. They shouldn't. I know its easy to interpret as they shouldn't lose to any team, which some would even argue, but I have no major problem with them losing to elite teams like OKC. The fact that they showed no real fight in either game is what really bothers me.


Again, enjoy that comment in here, I'm sure Future and Adam love you for that kind of mindset, but the real world (outside of this forum) would eat you alive.


You do realize Chicago right now has a better record than any of the 3 superstars on your team have ever had correct? Together or apart, they've never been the regular season team Chicago is right now, yet on the Heat forum, you guys are still favorites. 

There's something wrong with that. There's something wrong with some of you as well. That's not an insult.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I get the "shouldn't lose to" teams thing, I do. Teams like Charlotte, Washington, New Orleans...yeah, you should be winning every game against them this year. A playoff team, at home? If you're going with the mentality that you should win all these games, you'd be 70+ wins. Unrealistic, foolish optimism.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> I constantly disagree with your posts, but I've got to say, I admire your confidence.


There's you, Wade2Bosh, and one other Heat fan I can't recall the name of right now who make me feel privileged to post with and enjoy our back and fourths. Some of the best posters on this website.

Its a shame you get forgotten from time to time because of the way the majority of Heat fans are on this site.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I get the "shouldn't lose to" teams thing, I do. Teams like Charlotte, Washington, New Orleans...yeah, you should be winning every game against them this year. A playoff team, at home? If you're going with the mentality that you should win all these games, you'd be 70+ wins. Unrealistic, foolish optimism.


Strange, its almost like you think with... your brain.


The Heat are a better team than the Pacers. If they meet in the playoffs, they are the favorite.

If the Pacers beat the Heat, is it some sort of travesty like Jace and others pretend it would be? No. 

I've said it so many times, but the disgusting amount of entitlement Heat "fans" (fans is in parenthesis because many weren't fans until Bron and Bosh came) feel from winning nothing is pathetic. You lost last year, with Lebron even imploding and playing the worst of his life when it was all on the line. You don't deserve the attitude you walk around this site with. You aren't a sure thing. 

Not trying to bait, not trying to troll. Just grow the **** up.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Wade County said:


> ^ The 3rd one is key. I've said before, but I have no idea how we can't seem to generate open 3 point shots at will for our shooters. They always seem to be under pressure. Other teams seem to get all this open space.
> 
> We need to overhaul our system. Teams with shooters KILL us regularly (see Dallas, Orlando).


Of all the shooters(Rio, M&M, Battier,JJ) 'Rio gets the cleanest looks. It feels like the starting 5 executes the best but you can tell Bron & Wade dont like playing with Joel when things get tight offensively. I think Turiaf can be the bridge between UD and Joel.

On D,the whole league has figured them out. I blame Stan Vandy....its like the entire league adopts ORL's default offensive gameplan when playing MIA. Spread em out with high screen n rolls, place shooters on the wings, make the extra pass and let it fly. But now, teams are also crashing the offensive glass heavy. Which is making it even harder for this team run....and without those "spurts" it just makes the D sooo unrewarding.

I dont think there's another team that waste as much energy on D than MIA. The failing on D isn't the attacking/trapping style(when you have these athletes you should play that way)...its that they fell they can't fall back into a less aggressive/conventional style and still defend the paint.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Hmmmmm..... Its almost like one would need NBA TV to go back and look at the 4th, and then take out a magnafiying glass because Wade was invisible.
> 
> I feel you have all ganged up on me on this. Its your fault not mine.


I like when R-Star gets proven wrong he goes from complete ass into poor misunderstood cynic. That's good stuff bro, you should get your own show.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

tone wone said:


> Of all the shooters(Rio, M&M, Battier,JJ) 'Rio gets the cleanest looks. It feels like the starting 5 executes the best but you can tell Bron & Wade dont like playing with Joel when things get tight offensively. I think Turiaf can be the bridge between UD and Joel.
> 
> On D,the whole league has figured them out. I blame Stan Vandy....its like the entire league adopts ORL's default offensive gameplan when playing MIA. Spread em out with high screen n rolls, place shooters on the wings, make the extra pass and let it fly. But now, teams are also crashing the offensive glass heavy. Which is making it even harder for this team run....and without those "spurts" it just makes the D sooo unrewarding.
> 
> I dont think there's another team that waste as much energy on D than MIA. The failing on D isn't the attacking/trapping style(when you have these athletes you should play that way)...its that they fell they can't fall back into a less aggressive/conventional style and still defend the paint.


Your location!

:wave:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> I like when R-Star gets proven wrong he goes from complete ass into poor misunderstood cynic. That's good stuff bro, you should get your own show.


You're right. I said Wade was invisible in the 4th, but he wasn't. You guys came back and won on his shoulders......? No? Well he brought it back to at least a close fought game right?.... He didn't?

He was the best player on the floor in the 4th at least right? Really? No? Oh.


Well I guess there's a reason I didn't notice him out there then. He was a ghost out there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> I wouldn't know about that general board stuff. So what happens if a Heat fan (or mod) posts there? Ban?


No, as you would guess that's another of R-Star's various fabricated statements. Of course, the impression I myself have left on the main board isn't going to do anyone here any justice. 

He's right that people hate the Heat, but I'm pretty sure this isn't a fascist board and you have the right to post where you want.

R-Star if you didn't notice, a lot of people everywhere hate the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> You're right. I said Wade was invisible in the 4th, but he wasn't. You guys came back and won on his shoulders......? No? Well he brought it back to at least a close fought game right?.... He didn't?
> 
> He was the best player on the floor in the 4th at least right? Really? No? Oh.
> 
> ...


Maybe you were too busy enjoying the water jets up your ass in your hot tub to notice?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> No, as you would guess that's another of R-Star's various fabricated statements. Of course, the impression I myself have left on the main board isn't going to do anyone here any justice.
> 
> He's right that people hate the Heat, but I'm pretty sure this isn't a fascist board and you have the right to post where you want.
> 
> R-Star if you didn't notice, a lot of people everywhere hate the Heat.


:laugh: So you're taking a "its them not us" approach.


Classic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Maybe you were too busy enjoying the water jets up your ass in your hot tub to notice?


Notice what exactly? Do tell.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> :laugh: So you're taking a "its them not us" approach.
> 
> 
> Classic.


No, I get why people hate the Heat. I probably would too if I wasn't already a fan. To me that just makes the main board more enjoyable though. 

Kind of like how you enjoy posting here in the Heat forum making nasty comments about D-Wade you know? Same deal really. But I really don't have a problem with you posting here, you're an amusing fella.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> No, I get why people hate the Heat. I probably would too if I wasn't already a fan. To me that just makes the main board more enjoyable though.
> 
> Kind of like how you enjoy posting here in the Heat forum making nasty comments about D-Wade you know? Same deal really. But I really don't have a problem with you posting here, you're an amusing fella.


Well I do post here all the time... or its because its a gameday thread between your team and mine.

And I called Wade out for what he is. Hey, here's a question for you, have any of you seen Wade ever get very questionable contact, flop down on his back, slide with both hands out to his side in a "come on" gesture while staring at the ref as he slides? Anyone?


Yea.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Well I do post here all the time... or its because its a gameday thread between your team and mine.
> 
> And I called Wade out for what he is. Hey, here's a question for you, have any of you seen Wade ever get very questionable contact, flop down on his back, slide with both hands out to his side in a "come on" gesture while staring at the ref as he slides? Anyone?
> 
> ...


I've seen literally like every player, especially in this era of basketball do something reminiscent of that, from stars to scrubs, from the biggest guys to the smallest.

Your bias against Wade is really transparent R-Star, sorry to inform you of that fact. Going to bed now, have a good night and congrats on your win.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> I've seen literally like every player, especially in this era of basketball do something reminiscent of that, from stars to scrubs, from the biggest guys to the smallest.
> 
> Your bias against Wade is really transparent R-Star, sorry to inform you of that fact. Going to bed now, have a good night and congrats on your win.


Thanks. Congrats on smoking us on the previous games this season. We'll see you in the playoffs in the 2nd round this year I assume.

Can't say I agree that every player does that though. There's a reason Wade is always near the top of FT attempts. Hes a flopper. Probably the worst flopper in the league. I know Bron got a hell of a lot better at flopping once he buddied up with Dwayne.

I'm also heading to bed. Sweet dreams to both of us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Again, enjoy that comment in here, I'm sure Future and Adam love you for that kind of mindset, but the real world (outside of this forum) would eat you alive.
> 
> 
> You do realize Chicago right now has a better record than any of the 3 superstars on your team have ever had correct? Together or apart, they've never been the regular season team Chicago is right now, yet on the Heat forum, you guys are still favorites.
> ...


Christ. You're totally misunderstanding what I'm saying. Not sure Chicago has a better record than LeBron's 66-win Cavs team, not sure that's relevant to my point anyway. I definitely think Chicago is a better team. If this is about my comment that some would say the Heat shouldn't lose any game, I never meant to imply that that was my stance. I've been calling Chicago a better team for awhile, and if you look at the Thunder thread, I was one of the few giving OKC props before the game even started, saying there's no reason to believe we'll win the game for sure.

I think the "Heat being the favorites" thing more comes from outside of the fanbase, at least this one. Its constantly being championed as that on ESPN, but I know I reject that theory, and have for awhile.



King Joseus said:


> In the playoffs, no, they shouldn't lose a series to a team like Indiana. In the regular season (and a condensed schedule)? The Heat should be favored, but a loss shouldn't be treated as if it's a complete disgrace.


Meh, this is going to deteriorate into an argument of semantics. Perhaps I expressed myself incorrectly.



R-Star said:


> Strange, its almost like you think with... your brain.
> 
> 
> The Heat are a better team than the Pacers. If they meet in the playoffs, they are the favorite.
> ...


I suppose I don't view your team as highly as you do then. And playing the "Heat fans just became 'Heat fans'" card on this forum is futile, 99% of us have been here for awhile. Its not about an "entitlement from winning nothing," I think we're shaping different ultimate meanings of the word "should" based off of what fits our perspective better. I agree to disagree here. Once again I'm not saying there's no way we could realistically lose this game, just saying if the team played their best (which we're all in agreement they did not), they should've won. That's it, its not about entitlement. Don't be so sensitive. You're making this out to be something its not because of your projection of what a Heat fan is. Go to the ESPN forums if you want to find the one you're looking for.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> J.E. Skeets ‏ @jeskeets
> 
> Seriously? RT @theScoreTicker: LeBron James loses back-to-back games by 15+ points for the first time since April 2005.


Wow.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Christ. You're totally misunderstanding what I'm saying. Not sure Chicago has a better record than LeBron's 66-win Cavs team, not sure that's relevant to my point anyway. I definitely think Chicago is a better team. If this is about my comment that some would say the Heat shouldn't lose any game, I never meant to imply that that was my stance. I've been calling Chicago a better team for awhile, and if you look at the Thunder thread, I was one of the few giving OKC props before the game even started, saying there's no reason to believe we'll win the game for sure.
> 
> I think the "Heat being the favorites" thing more comes from outside of the fanbase, at least this one. Its constantly being championed as that on ESPN, but I know I reject that theory, and have for awhile.
> 
> ...


:laugh: wow. 

Just wow. " we're the greatest off all time and you're just sensitive"

Again.:laugh:

Enjoy the Heat forum. And please, venture outside of it sometime, I like to laugh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star said:


> There's you, Wade2Bosh, and one other Heat fan I can't recall the name of right now who make me feel privileged to post with and enjoy our back and fourths. Some of the best posters on this website.


:airjordan::kanye: <--- Me and Wade2Bosh


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Wow.


Wow, It shows you how good Lebron actually is...and that we should very concerned with the concussion and elbow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> :laugh: wow.
> 
> Just wow. " we're the greatest off all time and you're just sensitive"
> 
> ...


"I've been saying Chicago is better for awhile." You quoted this post before responding this way. You win though, you got me to respond seriously to what was clearly trolling. Damnit. Just felt I'd point that out in case of the .0001% chance you are serious.

Seeing this thread is like waking up next to the girl from Precious. I apologize for taking part in derailing this thread. I admit I said one or two things prior to R-Star swooping in with the intention of inciting a response from our previous Indiana visitor. I blame my hangover and the recent sucktitude of the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Should give credit to R-Star for, if memory serves, Heat-hating long before The Decision era.


----------

